# Cure and smoke hog ham?



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Looking for simple basic cure recipe for feral hog ham. Not sure if wife will be ok with leg sitting in 5 gal bucket in fridge. I suppose looking more for procedure over secret recipe than anything. Got traps running and hope to get something for new years.

Thanks

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm no help,but your post caused me to remember back when my uncle cured his hams in wooden nail kegs using salt or brown sugar.He put in some salt,then the ham and fill it the rest of the way full. Then he banged it hard on the ground,and added more salt or sugar after it settled.He stored the kegs on the back porch in a dark corner.I guess they were good.Everybody had good pork in the 50's and 60's,so I just expected it to be good.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

A little late, but take a look here iamatt. This is how I did it in a cooler:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum//showthread.php?t=152813

Hard to believe that was almost 9 years ago!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow , that is what I was envisioning. Will give it a go during next cool spell. Thanks for digging that up.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## crvbs (Jul 5, 2004)

real simple curing brine:

for every 1 gallon of water, add:

1/3 - 1 cup sea salt (depending if you're on a lo-salt diet)
1 cup granulated sugar or SplendaÂ®
1 cup brown sugar or SplendaÂ® brown sugar mix
1 tbsp cure no. 1 pink salt

stir thoroughly until clear amber color, pour over meat, inject if necessary to cure from inside-out as well as outside-in

weight down with a partially filled 1 qt or 1 gal. ziploc bag or bags to keep meat immersed

Curing times vary with meat, but generally overnight to 2-3 days for chickens and turkeys, 8-10 days buckboard bacon, 10-14 days belly bacon, pork shoulder, whole butts, 3-4 weeks whole hams, 10-20 days corned beef (fresh beef roasts, briskets, rolled rib roasts, etc.) If whole muscle is more than 2" thick, then inject so it can cure i/o as well as o/i, and/or in and around bone structures, etc.

You can add any other flavorings you'd like, this is just the basic curing brine. 1 heaping tablespoon of cure is about 1 ounce. The maximum concentration allowed safely is 3.84 ounces per 1 gallon of brine (24 lbs.per 100 gallons: 16 oz. x 24 = 384 ounces, 1/100th is 3.84 ounces). You can experiment with different concentrations as long as you keep it between those parameters:


----------



## crvbs (Jul 5, 2004)

Got this off the smoking meat forum. its what i use the last time I brine 1. google (pops brine)


----------

